# Dancing dog in Britain's got Talent



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't know if you have already seen this, but it makes my heart sing! :wub:


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I can't access the video for some reason. But I saw her on the TV. The audience and judges loved her - so did I. 
________________
Sue


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That was awesome!!! I love doggy dance. Really cool!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks for sharing. I really needed to smile today!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Apparently I fail at posting videos here. 

But they made it to the finals, and here's their semi-finals performance! :laugh:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh wow! Thanks for the update.! Good for them! I don't know who is cuter, the young lady or the puppers. She has sure put a lot of time and effort into things and she's so young! Color me *extremely* impressed!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Both of them are adorable, they're so cute, hehe, it makes me so happy watching those videos. 
Glad you liked them!

Oh, and one last one at the Final.


----------

